# aval bancario



## haliava

Hola a todos:

necesito traducir al alemán _:"Necesario aval bancario de 25 % del total a la realización del pedido. Y un aval bancario de 15% del total a la aceptación y certificación del proyecto." ¡Por favor! ¡Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda! _


----------



## spielenschach

Bürgschaft {f} - http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/suretyship.html
*　*

*25% Burgschaft der Gesamtzahl notwendig zu der Übereinstimmung des Ersuchens und 15 % zu der Ratifikation und Garantie des Projekts *


----------



## Sidjanga

spielenschach said:


> (...)
> *25% Bürgschaft der Gesamtzahl notwendig zu der Übereinstimmung des Ersuchens und 15 % zu der Ratifikation und Garantie des Projekts **(...)*


Esto me suena mucho a una traducción en _Babelfish _o algo parecido... (una Ratifikation es un término del derecho internacional.)
____________________________

Mi sugerencia (previa):_

Necesario aval bancario de 25 % del total a la realización del pedido. Y un aval bancario de 15% del total a la aceptación y certificación del proyecto.
Es ist eine Bankb*ü*rgschaft über 25 % der __Gesamtauftragssumme __erforderlich, __ebenso wie __eine Bankbürgschaft über 15 % des Gesamtbetrags zur Projektannahme und -prüfung.

_- Es posible que necesitemos contexto para saber de qué se trata de verdad; es posible que, de conocer ese contexto, hubiera sugerido otra traducción.
- No estoy del todo segura sobre la diferencia entre _Bankbürgschaft _y _Bankgarantie_, pero me parece que aquí tiene que ser _Bankbürgschaft _(véase aquí).


----------



## haliava

Hallo Spielenschach und Sigianga! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Ich habe leider eine Antwort nicht abgewartet und nachdem ich einen Artikel in Wikipedia gefunden habe, "aval" einfach als "Bankaval" gelassen habe. Man wird das auch verstehen oder?


----------



## Sidjanga

Ja, das scheinen Synonyme zu sein.  (siehe hier und hier, z.B.)


----------



## haliava

Schönen Dank!!!


----------

